# Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal



## s-l (12. Mai 2009)

*Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

Hallo an alle,

ich habe letzte Woche das Teufel Concept E 300 erhalten.
Verbunden habe ich das System zunächst mit der Decoderstation 5, von ihr aus geht ein optisches Digitalkabel an meinen Bluray-Player (Panasonic DMP-BD35), der wiederum mit meinem Fernseher per HDMI-Kabel verbunden ist.
Das System spielt den Sound korrekt ab, jedoch tritt nach 20min die Standby-Automatik in Kraft und schaltet das System ab (obwohl stets ein Signal in Form des Films den Sub erreicht!!). Leider besitzt das System keine Möglichkeit, die Standbyfunktion zu entfernen.

Es ist dabei irrelevant, ob ich am Decoder die Lautstärke auf voll stelle und sie am Sub reguliere oder andersrum. Stets geht das System nach 20min in Standby. 

Ob ich im BlurayPlayer-Menü zwischen PCM und Bitstream umstelle macht auch keinen Unterschied. 


Könnt ihr mir helfen bzw. habt ihr Ideen (außer einem möglichen Defekt), wie das Problem zu beheben ist?


Danke und Gruß
s-l

(Der Teufelsupport hat mir noch nicht geantwortet)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

Den Teufel-Support kannst du auch telefonisch erreichen, die Nummer steht auf der Rechnung.
Probier mal das CE300 mit einer anderen Quelle als der Decoderstation zu versorgen ob da auch der Fehler auftritt, also zum Beispiel kannst du mal einen mp3-player per Klinke->2xCinch Kabel anschließen.
Wie schon im anderen Thread gesagt kommt das bei nur vor wenn ich den Pegel am PC sehr niedrig stelle. Aber sone Decoderstation hab ich selbst nich, drum kann ich dazu auch nich viel sagen, aber prinzipiell sollte es dem CE300 egal sein von welcher Quelle das Signal kommt, denn es hat ja nur analoge Eingänge.


----------



## s-l (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

Danke dir zunächst.
Im Hifi-Forum habe ich folgendes gelesen:


> [...]Man muss dann am E300 Subwoofer den "Front-Right" Eingang belegen, dass die Einschaltautomatik korrekt funktioniert. [...] So hat der Teufel Techniker mir geschildert, dass man nicht den SUB IN beim Subwoofer benutzen sollte, sondern den Front Right Eingang am Sub


Würde das etwas helfen? Ich wüsste aber nicht, wie ich die Decodereingänge und die Subwoofereingänge "anders" verbinden könnte??


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

schick mal bitte einen Link des gesamten Posts...mit nur diesem Satz kann ich da recht wenig mit anfangen, da der Kontext unklar ist.
mach am besten mal ein Foto wie du Decoderstation und CE300 miteinander verbunden hast.


----------



## s-l (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

hier ist der Thread (ab Post #104, der Link sollte direkt dahin führen!)

http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=54&thread=11591&postID=104#104

Bilder mache ich gleich! Vielen Dank.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

soweit ich das überblicken kann hat das dort besprochene Problem und die vorgeschlagene Lösung erstmal nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun da der Betreffende dort die Satelitten per Receiver (warum auch immer) ansteuert. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass du das CE300 komplett über die Decoderstation betreibst.


----------



## s-l (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

schade! Ja, ich betreibe es komplett über den Decoder! Kannst du an den Bildern einen Fehler entdecken?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

nicht wirklich, wichtig ist wie gesagt nur, dass am Front Right ein Signalführendes Kabel dran hängt, da über diesen Kanal die Abschaltautomatik funktioniert.
Kommt aus dem vorderen rechten Satelliten der Ton genauso laut wie aus den anderen Speakern? Kommt überhaupt ton raus?


----------



## s-l (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

die Verbindungskabel sind ja alle zumindest optisch identisch. Gibt es da einen technischen Unterschied zwischen denen? (weil du ja sagst, ein "signalführendes Kabel" muss dranhängen).

Ja es kommt Ton aus dem vorderen rechten Satelliten. Vorne rechts bedeutet, wenn ich direkt vor den beiden Front und dem Center sitze, oder?

Spielt eventuell die Verkabelung des Lautsprecherkabels eine Rolle? Hast du auch das grau markierte in "rot" und das komplett schwarze in "schwarz"?)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

die Verkabelung zum Lautsprecher spielt für die Standby-Automatik keine Rolle.
Wie rum du das Kabel dran hängst ist im Prinzip egal, wichtig ist nur zu beachten, dass du einem bestimmten Schema folgst. Die Kabel haben ja eine markeirte Ader. Wenn du dich entscheidest die markierte Ader an der roten Klemme am Subwoofer dran zu hängen muss die markierte Ader auch an den Satelitten an der roten Klemme hängen, da die Speaker sonst mit 180° verdrehter Phase arbeiten was im Ergebnis dann dünn klingt und keine räumlichkeit vermittelt.

Die Cinch-Kabel sind technisch gesehn alle gleich, mit "Signalführend" habe ich nur gemeint, dass über alle Kabel auch ein Ton-Signal kommen muss, die Kabel also nicht defekt (zb. Kabelbruch) sind, ist aber bei neuen Kabeln recht unwahrscheinlich.
Probiere als nächstes mal, alle Kabel am Line-In vom Subwoofer abzuziehen und schließe mal über ein Y-Adapter Kabel (3,5mm Mini-Klinke auf 2x Cinch) ein anderes Gerät wie z.B. einen mp3-Player, einen CD-Spieler oder einen PC dran. Wichtig ist, wenn du ein Stereo-Gerät anschließt, dass dann alle anderen Kanäle außer Front Left und Front Right nicht belegt sind.
Wie du nen mp3-Player etc. an das CE300 anschließt steht auch in der Bedienungsanleitung.
Damit kannst du dann einen Defekt, der von der Decoderstation ausgeht ausschließen.
Sollte sich das CE300 dann trotzdem noch abschalten ist von einem Defekt der Standby-Automatik auszugehen und du solltest dich dann mal telefonisch mit dem Teufel-Support in Verbindung setzen.
Viel Glück!


----------



## s-l (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

Bin schnell in den MM gedüst und habe mir dieses Klinke-Chinch-Kabel gekauft. Habe meinen .mp3-Player jetzt direkt an den Subwoofer angeschlossen und die Mukke läuft seit ~ 15min. Wenn es in 5 - 10 Minuten nicht ausgegangen ist, dann liegt also kein Defekt am Subwoofer vor.


/edit:

Der Subwoofer ist wieder ausgegangen. Da bleibt für mich die einzige Erklärung --> er ist defekt. Werde ihn die nächsten Tage zurückschicken. Ob ich ihn tauschen lasse oder mein Geld zurückverlange... ich werde mir das über Nacht überlegen.
Danke für deine Mühe!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

telefonier aber trotzdem noch einmal mit dem Teufel Support, soll man ja vor dem zurück schicken sowieso machen. Vielleicht haben die noch eine Lösung an die ich nicht gedacht habe.


----------



## Elrond_McBong (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

was is drauß geworden?


hab das selbe prob :-/


----------



## pHamez (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

Selbes Problem hier.

Heute mein CE300 bekommen, angeschlossen und konfiguriert. Nach 20min geht der Sub aber immer in den Standby. Habe alles genau so angeschlossen wie der Threadstarter auf seinen Bildern.

SAT-Receiver und PS3 über optische Kabel.

Gibt es irgendeine Lösung?


----------



## JOJO (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

Lautsprecher Teufel - Häufig gestellte Fragen (FAQ)

Prüfe mal Deine Einstellungen! Kann sein das dies Dein Problem bewirkt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

Am besten mal die Decoderstation voll aufdrehen und dann testen, ob das System immernoch nach 20 Minuten in den Standby geht.
Wenn nein: Der Pegel an der Decoderstation war zu niedrig eingestellt. Der Subwoofer braucht laut Teufel min. einen Pegel von +4dB um nicht in den Standby zu gehen.
Wenn der Subwoofer trotzdem noch in den Standby geht ist die Standyb-Automatik defekt und du musst das System umtauschen.


----------



## pHamez (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

Danke für eure Antworten.

In der Decoderstation habe ich bei Level den Sub schon auf +12dB, also maximal gestellt - trotzdem Standby nach 20min.

Habe auch versucht, die Volume am Sub runterzudrehen und bei der Decoderstation ganz aufzudrehen - trotzdem Standby nach 20min.

Sind am Receiver oder TV irgendwelche Einstellungen vorzunehmen? Sollte aber eigentlich nichts damit zu tun haben, sonst würde es bei der PS3 ja wenigstens klappen.


----------



## pHamez (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

Habe noch etwas anderes bemerkt:

Wenn ich am Receiver als Soundquelle Deutsch DD einstelle, wird der Sound mega leise und die hinteren Boxen hört man fast gar nicht. "Normalen" Sound habe ich nur bei normalen TV Programmen, wo an der Decoderstation dann "5.1 Stereo" steht. Wenn ich Sky HD schaue und Deutsch DD einstelle, steht an der Decoderstation ja "DolbyD 5.1", also richtiger 5.1 Sound oder?

Hab ich irgendwas falsch eingesteckt? Oder ist das normal?

Ausserdem höre ich ein starkes rauschen, wenn ich den Sub anmache und die Lautstärke an der Decoderstation runterdrehe...  Wird dann erst überlagert wenn der Ton vom Film kommt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

Das Concept E 300 hat ein ziemlich lautes grundrauschen. Wichtig für die Abschaltautomatik ist nicht der Pegel für den Subwoofer-Kanal, sondern der Pegel für den Front-L (oder wars Front-R) Kanal.


----------



## pHamez (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

Soll ich also mal versuchen, die Lautstärke für Front-L und Front-R an der Decoderstation hochzudrehen? Ist aktuell schon bei +6dB. Der Sub ging beim An-/Abschalten des Signals aber noch nie automatisch mit an oder aus.

Lediglich nach 20min automatisch in Standby 

*Was hat es mit der Lautstärke bei DD auf sich?* Wie gesagt, wenn ich auf normale TV Spur bei Standard TV-Programmen bin, zeigt die Decoderstation "5.1 Stereo" als Signal an und der Ton kommt aus allen Boxen und in guter Lautstärke.

Wechsle ich auf HD-Sender und wähle die Tonspur "Deutsch DD", steht an der Decoderstation "DolbyD 5.1", also echter Dolby Digital 5.1 Sound nehme ich mal an. Dann spielen aber nur noch die vorderen Lautsprecher und der Ton wird mega leise und schlecht irgendwie.

Kann nicht normal sein, oder?


----------



## Mad (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

Hast Du die Decoderstation direkt am TV-Receiver angeschlossen? Wenn ja, wie? (Toslink, Cinch)


----------



## pHamez (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

Ja, habe den SAT-Receiver (Ferguson 8800 HD) mit einem optischen Kabel mit der Decorderstation verbunden. Genau so die PS3, die über das optische Kabel mit der Decoderstation verbunden ist.

Sonst hängt nichts an der DS.


----------



## beaviz (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

habe leider das gleiche problem:

Meine Anlage geht ab und an in StandBy nach einer gewissen Zeit.

Als Sat-Receiver nutze ich eine D-Box2 von Nokia die ich per Toslink an die Decoderstation 5 angeschlossen habe.
Von dort habe ich dann den Woofer - Verstärker angebunden (Front links zu Front links etc...)

Nun habe ich auch schon gelesen dass es dieses Problem geben kann und man den Pegel auf mindestens +4db vom Woofer einstellen soll, das habe ich mittlerweile auch schon üer die Decoderstation auf maximum also 12db gestellt.

Dann habe ich gelesen dass die Standby-Automatik über den rechten vorderen Satelliten geht und dort auf +6db gestellt werden muss, das habe ich nun auch gemacht, jedoch habe ich immernoch das selbe Problem.

Ich bin mir sicher dass es was mit dem Pegel zu tun haben muss, denn wenn ich einen Film über meinen DVD-Player schaue der auch optisch an die Decoderstation angeschlossen ist schaue(das eben etwas lauter) dann passiert es nicht.


wenn es passiert schon ich auch nicht sooo leise fernsehen, eben normale zimmerlautstärke...

habt ihr eine idee?


----------



## Crusader2009 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

Hab auch das Problem. Betreibe das E300 an einer X-Fi Titanium. Problem besteht aber nur wenn ich den Sound in Windows Regle. Seit ich Windows voll aufgedreht hab und den Sound direkt Regle gehts nicht mehr aus.http://de.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=209&subcategory=669&product=17791


----------



## beaviz (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

ich habe ja e300 + decoderbox 5 und nutze es nicht mit einem pc. ich habe meinen sat-receiver(dbox2) optisch angeschlossen und auch schon probiert dort mit voller lautstärke zu benutzen... aber irgendwo muss ich ja runterregeln 

PS: habe auch nen dvd-player panasonic S49 optisch an die decoderbox angeschlossen und habe dort das gleiche prob...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*



beaviz schrieb:


> ich habe ja e300 + decoderbox 5 und nutze es nicht mit einem pc. ich habe meinen sat-receiver(dbox2) optisch angeschlossen und auch schon probiert dort mit voller lautstärke zu benutzen... aber irgendwo muss ich ja runterregeln
> 
> PS: habe auch nen dvd-player panasonic S49 optisch an die decoderbox angeschlossen und habe dort das gleiche prob...



wenn du die decoderstation voll aufgedreht hast und das E300 geht trotzdem noch aus, dann ist da was an der Standby-Automatik nicht in Ordnung, also am besten mal mit Teufel telefonieren.


----------



## beaviz (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

hab ich vorhin gemacht... und habe es jetzt nochmal getestet in dem ich mir mal john rambo reingezogen habe 

dabei decoderstattion auf -10db und am woofer auf ~50%... das hielt jetzt den ganzen film lang...

aber das ist für mich keine lösung da ich gern die komplette bandbreite der laustärke per fernbedienung steuern möchte und nicht ab und an an den woofer gehen muss...

daher habe ich mich dazu entschieden das e300 digital zurück zu schicken und das motiv 5 digital zu bestellen 

mal sehen wie das läuft, wenn ich damit nicht zufrieden bin schick ich das auch zurück und warte bis ich umgezogen bin und mehr platz habe um dann ein richtiges system wie theatre 1 o.ä. zu bestellen... momentan habe ich eben nicht viel platz und kann daher nur so kleinere satelliten benutzen...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

wenn bei dir die Standby-Automatik nich kaputt ist musst du eigentlich nur austesten bis zu welchem Pegel du an der Decoderstation runter regeln kannst ohne dass das System aus geht. Aber wenn du das nicht möchtest kannst du natürlich auch aufs Motiv 5 zurückgreifen, das auch einen merklich besseren Klang liefert.


----------



## beaviz (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

dashabe ich auch soeben klar gemacht... wird gleich alles wieder verpackt


----------



## pHamez (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Concept E 300 - Ständiges Wechseln in Standby trotz Signal*

Also fragt mich wirklich nicht warum, aber der Sub schaltet sich nicht mehr ab. Hab die Lautstärke am Sub noch etwas runter gedreht und die Pegel an der DS5 überall auf +7dB und nun gehts.

Hatte davor auch schonmal probiert, alles auf +12dB zu stellen, aber da gings noch nicht.

Jetzt hab ich nur noch das nervige Problem, dass ich bei richtigem Dolby Digital 5.1 Sound die Lautstärke enorm hochdrehen muss, um was zu verstehen. Und beim Umschalten auf normale Sender bekomm ich Trommelfellplatzen. *Gibt´s hier noch ne Lösung??*


----------

